# KP on KXL Now (9:37)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Taking questions from the press. I haven't heard any definitive comments about the Randolph trade.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

tommorow at the rally, could get ugly


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

KP confirms the trade.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I hope it gets ugly. this trade is horrible.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

"But oden and lamarcus and Channing frye as a young core of young guys and adding josh mcroberts, we felt like going in another direction was the better thing to do."


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow, KP sounds excited about Francis. "He's on our team, and ......... we look forward to both of those guys coming."


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Is Randolph really that popular? Why are you guys throwing a coniption fit over losing Zach?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

He's citing capspace as the primary reason for the Francis deal.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Doesn't sound like a buyout is happening.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

oh man


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Bad as this is, I'll be all too happy to welcome Greg Oden to Portland tomorrow.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

unbelievable


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Doesn't sound like a buyout is happening.


Well, he was pretty non-committal about Francis. Definitely made it clear that Francis isn't the key cog here.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

"we've added nothing but winners to this roster and if you look at the background of these guys, adding character, we talked about the programs that these kids come from... we'll let these point guards play it out and see what they do."


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> Is Randolph really that popular? Why are you guys throwing a coniption fit over losing Zach?



Because Steve Francis has been a franchise killer at every step of his career. 

And Channing Frye? WHO CARES ABOUT CHANNING FRYE. He had one good rookie season then regressed into irrelevance.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> And Channing Frye? WHO CARES ABOUT CHANNING FRYE. He had one good rookie season then regressed into irrelevance.


Come on. Give Frye a little bit of credit.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Fernandez won't be over this year.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Not sure about Koponen coming over yet (based on summer league).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

McRoberts was very high on their board. When he fell they were ecstatic.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

addition by subtraction. Great trade.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> Is Randolph really that popular? Why are you guys throwing a coniption fit over losing Zach?


Well, personally, I'm not throwing a fit, but I'm unhappy about my favourite team giving up a very productive player for virtually nothing (Channing is unproductive and not a good defender, Francis would need to make a comeback just to be an average NBA player).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds like there's another deal that happened!!!! RE: the 3 position.


----------



## Pontius (May 12, 2004)

I always liked Zach. Good teammate and a hard worker. I will never understand the animosity directed at him. It's not like he killed someone. But you'd think it considering the vitriol espoused towards him by numerous fans. Horrible trade. Horrible value in return. If Randolph is cancer, Stevie "Franchise" is a bullet through the head. At least one gives you a fighting chance.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Come on. Give Frye a little bit of credit.


I had this crazy thought...

...how did Indiana fans feel when they traded Dale Davis for Jermaine O'Neal?

Frye may never be that good, but maybe KP, master of young talent scouting, sees something.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> Is Randolph really that popular? Why are you guys throwing a coniption fit over losing Zach?


Because Stevie is less popular, Stevie is a worse teammate, and Stevie's production is less. Is it really that hard to understand?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It'll be announced in a week to 10 days.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It involves a small forward.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank God. I am so relieved.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

We have to formally finish the NY trade before we can formally finish the other trade.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Samuel said:


> It involves a small forward.


Oh my goodness. We won't hear from MM for 10 days?

I was wondering why none of the contacts said anything either.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The NYC deal must be done first. We'd love to move to another topic.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Sounds like there's another deal that happened!!!! RE: the 3 position.


Sweeeet! There are other trades in the work, but they have to wait for the Knicks trade to be cleared. Freakin' awesome. :clap:


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

some you you people overrate randolph way too much. he averages 23.6ppg because he takes an abundant of shots(with a lot of bad shots mixed in). he's just overrated, plain and simple.

46 FG% doesn't cut it for a big man.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

KP said he'll get fined for talking about a SF addition in addition to our 3 trades; and it'll happen in 7-10 days.

We have to formally finish the NY trade before we can formally finish another trade.

Maybe the NY deal won't be as bad as we thought.


----------



## ppilot (Jun 29, 2006)

Holy Crap! Let the speculation begin. Does this mean that Francis is going to be traded to a third team. It also seems that were are stocking up on trading assets


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Another trade has been agreed to!!! But first the NY trade has to be completed... it should take about a week.

Very Interesting.....


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe we are gonna trade Jack for Josh Childress, I could go for that.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds like they're moving Francis for someone else.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Holy **** my night just got better after hearing that another trade is happening!

Why oh why must I wait to hear what'll happen?


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

relax all the folks asking for KP's head. he's got another deal in the works.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ukrainefan said:


> Maybe we are gonna trade Jack for Josh Childress, I could go for that.


I think they like Frye and are keeping him. KP talked about Frye as the future core of the team.

He was quite evasive, however, about Francis.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Draco said:


> KP said he'll get fined for talking about a SF addition in addition to our 3 trades; and it'll happen in 7-10 days.
> 
> We have to formally finish the NY trade before we can formally finish another trade.
> 
> Maybe the NY deal won't be as bad as we thought.



MM said his deal was contingent on another deal going through...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

cuttino mobley?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

In Pritchard we trust.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

nichols traded for future 2nd


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I think it must be a restricted free agent because of the wait.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

HAHAHAHA I can't wait for all the overreactors to jump back on the KP wagon after KP trades for an awesome SF....


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow this draft day is getting even crazier than last year's! Can the trade-to-be-named-later possibly not get leaked over the next week, when everyone now knows it's out there?

I guess more info will be "coming soon" 

Stepping Razor


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It's not a sign and trade.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Draco said:


> nichols traded for future 2nd


Not a bad trade (since we don't have many roster spots left), but don't we need shooters?


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> In Pritchard we trust.


Hells yes! Thats why I named that Facebook group that. Trust KP, He will not and has not let us down...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

furball said:


> I think it must be a restricted free agent because of the wait.


Not a sign and trade.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You guys need to settle down and be patient. It's all good really


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

Why does everyone have to be so negative? Why don't we wait and see how things fall into place then if Ish hits the fan then we can critisize. No one knows how everything will look once the season rolls around, so calm down and stop bashing every move you don't agree with, it just makes you look like a fool and no one wants to hear all this negative drama on such a positve day.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

maybe Francis for Kirilenko?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BlazeTop said:


> HAHAHAHA I can't wait for all the overreactors to jump back on the KP wagon after KP trades for an awesome SF....


Fine, if KP can trade the crap we got in the NY trade for something good, then I'll be happy and give him props. Right now, this blows. 

took all the momentum from an otherwise AWESOME draft day.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> You guys need to settle down and be patient. It's all good really


Screw that I'm a hardcore fan I want to judge now and have results yesterday.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

makes me wonder if there's another deal with New York and a third team. maybe we're getting the "bitter pill" part from New York, somebody else will send something equally horrible to them, and we somehow wind up getting a SF from Atlanta.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

Lol it would be hilarious if it was Mobley!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> You guys need to settle down and be patient. It's all good really


So the trade that spawned the long thread is still alive?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> You guys need to settle down and be patient. It's all good really


Please, no more. We already had a 1000 post thread about nothing already, lets have this one be a suprise :yay:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Frye is garbage. If KP thinks he's part of our core we're going nowhere.

Apparently I was correct that we'd get Rashard Lewis but it sounds like we're going to give away MORE talented players in addition to these 3 to get him.

Zach for Lewis would have been a fair trade.

I shudder to think who KP is giving up.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Pontius said:


> I always liked Zach. Good teammate and a hard worker. I will never understand the animosity directed at him. It's not like he killed someone. But you'd think it considering the vitriol espoused towards him by numerous fans.


The situation he was in - he was doomed to fail here. He was one of the last remnents of the jailblazer era and the losing lottery era. He was the main man so a huge amount of the animosity went to him. 

His off court issues, while not very big, were numerous, and the circumstances of the franchise at that time just heightened all his negatives and made his positives irrelevent to the majority. 

Lastly, Patterson waaay over-priced Randolph, he was never a franchise type player and shouldn't have been paid as such. Since he was, a lot expectations came with that and it's safe to say he didn't live up to them.

It will be interesting to see how he does in NY. A guy on the radio down here said it would be like "sending a stripper to temptation island.", which I thought was funny.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

**** I thought today would put all speculation to rest...


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

James jones


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

We are getting James Jones.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

..


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well that's anticlimactic.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

James Jones could be a sleeper guy IMO on this team. Not a guy that demands the ball too much, but can shoot the 3, very athletic. A role guy that could fit in well.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> You guys need to settle down and be patient. It's all good really


That's a strange thing to say for the guy who got everyone all excited several weeks ago by saying a deal was happening soon.

As for "all good", it would have to mean we're trading ONLY Frye and Francis for Lewis or Durant to make it "all good".

So far we've received nothing in return for our best player.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

so we traded Zach Randolph for Channing Frye and James Jones? 

huh. 

I think I'll go contemplate how many crappy teammates Shaq and Hakeem carried to titles, and re-watch the tape of Oden dominating the NCAA finals. that and a warm cup of milk will help me sleep better.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> James Jones could be a sleeper guy IMO on this team. Not a guy that demands the ball too much, but can shoot the 3, very athletic. A role guy that could fit in well.


Agreed. Not unhappy about getting Jones at all. The guy can flat out shoot the 3, a role we needed to fill.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

James Jones isn't the 7-10 day deal, though, is it? Because it hasn't been 7-10 days. What would suddenly change and allow it to be announced?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> James Jones isn't the 7-10 day deal, though, is it? Because it hasn't been 7-10 days. What would suddenly change and allow it to be announced?


Well, it hasn't been announced. The KXL crew just announced it -- Pritchard hasn't said anything about it.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> so we traded Zach Randolph for Channing Frye and James Jones?
> 
> huh.


Frye, Francis and Jones. It appears they got a trade exception which they sent to Phoenix for Jones. So they still have Francis, don't they?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> James Jones isn't the 7-10 day deal, though, is it? Because it hasn't been 7-10 days. What would suddenly change and allow it to be announced?


oh, I hadn't thought of that. I take back what I just wrote if what Minstrel says is the case. I don't mind having a Walt Williams kind of guy like Jones around. I just hope he's not the centerpiece of the deal.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

i am confused


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

what the frik is going on.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Stepping Razor said:


> i am confused


i'm confused too.

Please tell me James Jones isn't the 5-10 Days SF? Please? He's no better than Martell.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> You guys need to settle down and be patient. It's all good really


Can you give us some clue as to why this is all good? Fry and Francis to a third team would look better.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't really get this; if Francis is going to be involved in a second trade, why didn't we just make it a three team trade? And if we need to wait until after July first for somebody to officially become a free agent, then why didn't we wait on this trade until then? Maybe we had to be certain of this trade to guide our draft selections? And it seems Jack will be traded, judging by the amount of PG's we drafted, but if Francis is traded within 60 days, doesn't he have to be traded alone? And if neither Francis or Frye will be traded in the second trade, why do we have to wait? I don't think there is any NBA rule that says one trade has to be completely approved before you can do another trade. This is really confusing.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I've never thought of Jones as a shooter. He has been a good hustle guy and and a decent rebounder for a three. But I always thought of him as a classic tweener.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> I don't really get this; if Francis is going to be involved in a second trade, why didn't we just make it a three team trade? And if we need to wait until after July first for somebody to officially become a free agent, then why didn't we wait on this trade until then? Maybe we had to be certain of this trade to guide our draft selections? And it seems Jack will be traded, judging by the amount of PG's we drafted, but if Francis is traded within 60 days, doesn't he have to be traded alone? And if neither Francis or Frye will be traded in the second trade, why do we have to wait? I don't think there is any NBA rule that says one trade has to be completely approved before you can do another trade. This is really confusing.


Francis WON'T be involved in the second trade.

First trade:

NY sends Francis, Frye and a trade exception to PDX for Randolph, Fred and Dan.

Second trade:

PDX uses the trade exception and cash to purchase #24 from PHX and trade for James Jones.

But that can't be announced until the NY trade goes through ... because the trade exception has to go through from the first trade. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> I don't really get this; if Francis is going to be involved in a second trade, why didn't we just make it a three team trade? And if we need to wait until after July first for somebody to officially become a free agent, then why didn't we wait on this trade until then? Maybe we had to be certain of this trade to guide our draft selections? And it seems Jack will be traded, judging by the amount of PG's we drafted, but if Francis is traded within 60 days, doesn't he have to be traded alone? And if neither Francis or Frye will be traded in the second trade, why do we have to wait? I don't think there is any NBA rule that says one trade has to be completely approved before you can do another trade. This is really confusing.


I think the trade exception is the key, since it was part of the deal that got us Fernandez and Jones... I think, anyway. Since we're within 3 hours of the draft, I think that entire Phoenix deal is considered a draft day deal. And to do the deal the way Phoenix wanted it, we needed NY's trade exception...

Oh hell, I don't know. I'm going on vacation tomorrow, and we'll be 5 days closer when I get back.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Sergio
Jack
Francis
Roy
MArtell
Travis
James
Frye
Aldridge
Oden
McRoberts
Raef
Joel
Koponen
Green

That's a lot of players to sort through. 5 PGs. If there is another SF lined up, I can't imagine we'd make an offer to Outlaw. Or perhaps he'll be part of a sign and trade, along with Francis. If we are moving Francis, there must be some incentive for the unlucky buyer.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Well we basically gave away ZBo for nothing. Obviously there was nothing better on the table or KP would have gotten more. He decided Zach needed to go and Zach went. I just hope the moons align and Frye realizes his potential from his rookie year and Francis comes in and contributes.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Oops. I also forgot miles and Ime on my list.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> You guys need to settle down and be patient. It's all good really



You are the person mostly responsible for the upset people and overreaction that have happened on this board. First you lied and said a deal was coming soon, which did not happen. But we mostly stayed silent, trusting you and waited. You also said the deal would make everybody happy.

You built up an incredible amount of excitement and suspense, and on what should have been the greatest day any Blazer fan has ever experienced the Blazers make the most negatively lopsided trade in franchise history, making a lot of people unable to be really excited about the draft.

Do not tell us to settle down. Do not tell us to be patient. What did you expect? 

I feel you owe us all an apology.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

SLAM said:


> Sergio
> Jack
> Francis
> Roy
> ...


Don't count all those chickens yet. Remember that only about 2-4 out of the 30 second rounders per year ever have NBA careers.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> You are the person mostly responsible for the upset people and overreaction that have happened on this board. First you lied and said a deal was coming soon, which did not happen. But we mostly stayed silent, trusting you and waited. You also said the deal would make everybody happy.
> 
> You built up an incredible amount of excitement and suspense, and on what should have been the greatest day any Blazer fan has ever experienced the Blazers make the most negatively lopsided trade in franchise history, making a lot of people unable to be really excited about the draft.
> 
> ...


I built up excitement???? I think the 1100 posts built it up a bit more, but whatever.


I said....Deal coming soon. 
I said....I would like it, most would
I said....It's a goodn'


That was not the deal I had heard.......AT ALL. The deal I heard about as far as I know is still going to happen. So while I'm sorry you got your panties in a bunch over an internet post I don't really see a reason to apologise for anything else.

Wait, I know. I AM sorry the the deal hasn't happened already. Nothing I could do about it, but it should have been done before now.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Don't count all those chickens yet. Remember that only about 2-4 out of the 30 second rounders per year ever have NBA careers.


I'm saying we have too many chickens. Even if you subtract our two 2nd round chickens, the coop is still way too crowded.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

And to stick with the poultry theme, I'm pretty upset that we traded our turkey for a rotten egg.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I built up excitement???? I think the 1100 posts built it up a bit more, but whatever.
> 
> 
> I said....Deal coming soon.
> ...


Well can you at least confirm that the reported James Jones deal is not the deal you're talking about?. It obvious this board needs some major damage control and I think you're in a position to calm things down a little.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Well can you at least confirm that the reported James Jones deal is not the deal you're talking about?. It obvious this board needs some major damage control and I think you're in a position to calm things down a little.



That is not the deal either. I really don't wanna start another guessing game.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> That is not the deal either. I really don't wanna start another guessing game.


That is good enough for me. What would you guess the time frame is?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Blazed said:


> That is good enough for me. What would you guess the time frame is?


I'd go out on a limb and say ~10 days, like KP said tonight.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't read much... Is another deal possibly on the way?


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I built up excitement???? I think the 1100 posts built it up a bit more, but whatever.
> 
> 
> I said....Deal coming soon.
> ...


Whoa, now *this* is one of the more interesting posts I've seen tonight.

This kaka Z-Bo trade *isn't* the (too) eagerly awaited "coming soon" trade... which means that trade wasn't for Zach... which means maybe something else that's good is still coming.

What was the dog that didn't bark tonight? Jarrett Jack. We're drafting PGs all over the place, but nothing on JJ. Maybe he's still going outbound for one of Atlanta's SFs or something. It seems to me that a starting SF is still desperately needed; James Jones isn't the answer (and I hope he doesn't take away Ime's or Travis's roster spot).

Anyways, should be interesting times ahead. Hopefully KP can redeem himself on the trade front. (On the drafting front he's always a pimp.)

Stepping Razor


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

SLAM said:


> I'm saying we have too many chickens. Even if you subtract our two 2nd round chickens, the coop is still way too crowded.


Too early to tell. Kopono probably won't come over this season, and Green probably won't make the team(neither will nicholes). But you did forget to mention Fernandez, and we don't know weather or not Outlaw or Udoka will return, or if we'll pick up a vet with the MLE.

We probably also have another trade in the works...but it's not too uncommon for a team to carry 13-14 players, with a few youngins in the D league. But yes, there are ALOT of new names on the Blazers.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

PS people should lay off MM a bit... sheesh

Stepping Razor


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I'd go out on a limb and say ~10 days, like KP said tonight.


That is the James Jones trade, which MM said is not the trade.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Blazed said:


> That is the James Jones trade, which MM said is not the trade.



I guess then my question is: why did KP even bother mentioning 10 days and "oooh, can't announce anything for fear of a fine" and crap like that?

This crap is why I said GM's lie like dogs earlier today.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I guess then my question is: why did KP even bother mentioning 10 days and "oooh, can't announce anything for fear of a fine" and crap like that?
> 
> This crap is why I said GM's lie like dogs earlier today.


The NY trade hasn't gone through the league offices yet. We will receive the trade exception in the trade. So TECHNICALLY, we don't have the trade exception yet. So they can't announce it until they DO have it and until they OFFICIALLY send it to Phoenix for Jones.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Stepping Razor said:


> PS people should lay off MM a bit... sheesh
> 
> Stepping Razor


Yes. Totally. Agreed.

There's plenty to argue over (and, of course, celebrate) without bringing up a poster as a discussion topic... sheesh. 

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Stepping Razor said:


> PS people should lay off MM a bit... sheesh
> 
> Stepping Razor


I agree. But his comments do resemble a carrot, and guess who's the donkey. It gets annoying as time goes by.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> I agree. But his comments do resemble a carrot, and guess who's the donkey. It gets annoying as time goes by.


Maybe people should just stop feverishly following the carrot and simply wait and see. That 1000-post travesty was the fault of everyone who kept on and on demanding to know what the trade was.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

so who's left? 

roy and aldridge are untouchable. 

outlaw, ime, magloire, and luke schenscher free agents. 

so that leaves us lafrentz, jack, webster, sergio, pryz, darius.

jack, webster and lafrentz combo? 
jack and pryz combo?
sergio and darius combo? 
6 players... a zillion scenarios. 
cant wait til july 1st!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Maybe people should just stop feverishly following the carrot and simply wait and see.


But it looks so tasty.

And I'm a donkey, I don't know better.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> so who's left?
> 
> roy and aldridge are untouchable.
> 
> ...


I think Sergio is close to untouchable in KP's mind.

It's hard to imagine Raef or Darius having any value.

So it seems to me the smart money would be on Joel, Martell, and/or Jack. Considering we just added 2 PGs and 2 combo guards tonight, *and* Blake -- who many (not me) seem to think should/will be coming back -- I find it hard to believe JJ isn't heading out. I'd like to keep both Martell and Joel, but if they are part of bringing back value -- cough, NOT someone like Steve Francis, cough -- I can live with dealing them.

I'll look forward to seeing what happens.

Stepping Razor


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Lets bring this discussion back to the KXL news conference if we can. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

A good draft spoiled by the trade.

I guess well wait a couple more years before we reach the playoffs . . . but hey we postioned ourselfs to take a run at free agents in two years, yea.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> A good draft spoiled by the trade.
> 
> I guess well wait a couple more years before we reach the playoffs . . . but hey we postioned ourselfs to take a run at free agents in two years, yea.


I considered making a thread entitled:

*Addition by Subtraction (or: how to make a run at OJ Mayo)*

but I decided against stirring things up quite that much.

Haha.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> That was not the deal I had heard.......AT ALL. The deal I heard about as far as I know is still going to happen. So while I'm sorry you got your panties in a bunch over an internet post I don't really see a reason to apologise for anything else.


That is what I wanted to hear. Thanks for the update. Keep the faith.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I considered making a thread entitled:
> 
> *Addition by Subtraction (or: how to make a run at OJ Mayo)*
> 
> ...


Oh no. You don't think we're in THAT bad of a position now, do you?


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I considered making a thread entitled:
> 
> *Addition by Subtraction (or: how to make a run at OJ Mayo)*
> 
> ...


Rose is much better anyway.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

2 - -1 = 3

Addition by subtraction


----------

